# need some help



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

well as for myself im 5'8 190lbs and size 10 boot I now ride a 155 blunt and works great for me.So something around a 153-156 should be good for you,since your gonna ride park.Dont know if you plan on hitttting any Jibs?If so something with good flex is also something you wanna look into.As far as your boot size maybe a board thats wider?As far as height I've heard people say that height doesnt matter cause the board responds to weight not height(but dont quote me on that)The best thing would be goto your local shop and ask around,they should be able to help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

whoever said that anything over a 157 would be good for park riding makes me wanna kill a baby... theyre too big... you wont beable to turn as fast as you want. your response on everything goes down dramatically... the highest ill go in a park board would be a 155... and also with your height and weight i would go with the youngblood team or the youngblood in a 154... the team has a higher flex rating and a couple of different tweaks... and the sex appeal is so amazing... ive got it and i have been getting everything down...


setup:
08 Youngblood Team
08 Ride Delta Movement Bindings
07 DC Boots 13 (no toe or heel lag at all, its WIIIIDE, but not overwhelmingly wide...)


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

also dont go to your local shops like your guy said up there... they just want your money... (i didnt say that) but yeah im tellin ya 154 youngblood team, with ride rome or technine bindings and any boots and your good to go... this board is the sickest board ive been on... ever... and ive ridden the 08 clash, blunt, kink, gnu, and capita...


----------

